# Plant ID help!



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Bought this for my mom for mothers day and have no idea what it is.







Planning a desert viv for my leopard gecko and would like to know what it is and if it would be safe to use one.







This is the lizard Dresden


----------



## petitpaume (Apr 10, 2013)

Haworthia attenuata ? Or an H. fasciata, hard to tell from the pic. Probably the latter...


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you! Looked them both up and looks like they will be safe to use


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

They are fine to use in a leopard gecko enclosure, as long as you don't use a commercial soil with chemicals/fertilisers.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Planning on using burrowing clay for the main substrate and making crevices I can stick plants into with a little bit of sand for them


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Figured I'd share what I put together for Dresden. Just hope I don't kill the plants x)







Peeking out from his moist hide.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Great looking gecko



he needs his girlfriend....she laid two bad eggs (but they were her first so.)


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes he does x) My dad picked up a fuel pump for my grouchy bug so we are going to swap that tomorrow and hopefully I can swing by and do the trade on sunday


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Also, I'm planning on getting a large sterilite container to keep them in when I can afford to buy more clay and some slate for their background


----------

